# Mum's the word



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Listen:

can we all chill out now, please!!

Vlastan has been banned for a week,

TTotal has had fun poked at him

I know them both quite well and I think they are both great and
*enough is enough* guys and gals.
Give over, please.

What about coil packs???
Are there none out there that went bust recently???


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni 
I'll 2nd that.
Coil pack ok.
But one of mi Reg plate lights keeps dropping out.
Anyway to fix or does it need to go to dealers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have you checked the wiring and bulbs, Carol??


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni
Its still working .
It's just that it's hanging down, i have tried to get it to go back in and stay there, but it's being disobediant, and refuses to stay put.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The whip is the answer ... or the rain stick ;-))


----------

